# One Simple Request...



## Trip (Jun 11, 2002)

I REALLY want sig pictures on these forums! Why don't we have them? Do they take up too much drive space? If so then limit them to something like 40 x 200! Anything! Please?!


----------



## twyg (Jun 12, 2002)

They typcially distract from the posts. There are some pretty obnoxious things that can be placed in a 40x200 slot... 







Now this is being negative and I admit it, but there have been some avatars in the past that are pretty bad, this would be even worse. 

(P.S. imagine that animated)

Also, imagine that in every single reply you post... 

There's huge room for creativity, and huge room for distraction.

Of course, Admin still owns the board and has final say. We could put them in, but it's a matter of whether or not we want them.  

Sheesh... Decisions.

Here's my opinion. Keep the image calm, no animation, "quiet" colors, and 40x200, and keep your signature small, we may be able to get away with it. It seems like something that could very quickly spin out of hand...

Admin and I need to talk about other stuff, so I'll include this in my message.


----------



## ksuther (Jun 12, 2002)

Ew no, pictures in signatures are just plain annoying. The text is fine, but pictures, no


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree, keep the pictures very simple and that would be cool. anything else no.


----------



## Trip (Jun 16, 2002)

I'd be more than happy to spend a couple hours designing sigs for those "art-deprived" users.

Awww...but sig pics are so...illuminating.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 17, 2002)

No picts in signatures. Everyone complains about the number of graphics now, imagine what it would be like then.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

how about bigger avatars? maybe 80x80, like macfora, because there IS room, and people seem to like that (I would)


----------



## Trip (Jun 17, 2002)

Bah...somebody give me a call when everything is all settled and "community-like". Ok? In the mean time I'll be gowing through what AdmiralAK likes to call a  "down time".


----------



## ScottW (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *how about bigger avatars? maybe 80x80, like macfora, because there IS room, and people seem to like that (I would) *



50x50 is just fine.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 17, 2002)

Admin is funny :')    Thanks by the way for the great forum.


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *
> 
> 50x50 is just fine.  *



Yeah... bigger avatars get annoying.

And thanks for posting more Admin. I like that you are a bigger part of this community (in terms of posting).


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't want pic in the sigs, but I do want the IMG code turned back on in the bar & Grill.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

how about black/grey gradient smilies? that would be cool! <---yellow


----------

